# Llama not accepted by goats



## FarmerJohn (May 31, 2019)

Recently bought a 4yr old female Llama to protect our goats and new goat kid, unfortunately the goats are scared of her and just run when she comes up to them. She’s very interested in them, especially the kid and mama. Is this something that just takes time?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes I would say it would take them a minimum of 4-6 weeks to be accustomed to her presence. How long have you had her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. It will take time. Sometimes they never adjust but hopefully that won't be the case for you.


----------



## FarmerJohn (May 31, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Yes I would say it would take them a minimum of 4-6 weeks to be accustomed to her presence. How long have you had her?


1 week


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

It will take goats a few weeks for the goats to get accustom to the Llama. Goats are cautious animals. We have a Great Pyrenees pup that was 7 weeks old when we got him and we put him in a stall besides the goats. The thought he was the biggest booger in the world. Now after 7 more weeks the kids and most of the does do not pay a lot of attention to him but the 2 oldest does still try to butt him when he gets close to them. However they stopped running from him after about 3 weeks. So I hope this helps you understand things a little better.


----------



## FarmerJohn (May 31, 2019)

TexasGoatMan said:


> It will take goats a few weeks for the goats to get accustom to the Llama. Goats are cautious animals. We have a Great Pyrenees pup that was 7 weeks old when we got him and we put him in a stall besides the goats. The thought he was the biggest booger in the world. Now after 7 more weeks the kids and most of the does do not pay a lot of attention to him but the 2 oldest does still try to butt him when he gets close to them. However they stopped running from him after about 3 weeks. So I hope this helps you understand things a little better.


 This does make me feel better about it, thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree. Time


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any progress? Are the goats getting less jumpy around the llama?


----------

